# Looking for some advice please



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, i wonder if someone would be kind enough to give me some advise? 

I have 5 souls on ice, that because of my situation i cannot give them the chance of life. I am at the end of a very painful  journey and clearly i will never be a mother. This is something very new to me but i have started thinking about donating my 5 souls on ice......  Of course this will break my heart but i love the thought of handing over my precious gift to a couple who for whatever reason cannot have there own baby. If i could help one couple stop feeling the way i do then it would be so worth it to me.

But i do not have a clue  where to start or what i would do next?

Please help and give me advice if you can, thank you all

Love Donna x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear Donna
The pain you are feeling is in every word of your message and my, and I'm sure everybody's, heart goes out to you.  But it is because of your acute pain that I would suggest that you don't make any decisions about your embryos for the moment.  Embryo donation can be a wonderful gift but it is also an enormous step to take, particularly for someone for whom treatment has not brought a family.  Give yourself some time, have a holiday if you can, think about joining the organisation More to Life for those who are unintentionally childless and then, if you still feel donating is the right thing to do, see a counsellor, either independently or at a fertility clinic, to talk through the implications.  Any clinic facilitating the donation would require you to have counselling before taking the decision anyway.
And do take care of yourself and not be afraid to ask others to look after you too.
Olivia


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Olivia,

Thankyou for your reply. I have been doing a lot of research about donating and i feel it is the right thing for me. I want to help a childless couple. I have been ttc for 7 years and have always known it had a very slim chance of working. I have now realised that i will be childless and want to look forward to moving on and trying to help someone else. I have spoken to my clinic and they are going to send me details on what i do nexxt .

Many Thanks Donna x


----------



## Slumslut (Jan 21, 2010)

Dear Donna

I think you are doing a very altruistic and wonderful thing.
I am very sad to hear that treatment did not work out for you and my heart goes out to you Honey.
You are clearly very kind and any recipient would be very lucky indeed to have a chance with your frozen embies.  Giving someone else a chance is very gracious indeed.
Wishing you peace, contentment and happiness for the future,
xxx


----------

